

Yammer Now Available in Dutch, French, German, Japanese, Korean, and Spanish - privacyguru
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Yammer-Now-Available-in-Dutch-French-German-Japanese-Korean-and-Spanish-1365833.htm

======
mahdisecure
hello guys, i have a question about yammer for example, if i sighn up in
yammer with a company mail like microsoft , can i access to all of employeers
of microsoft or no ,i was accessing to microsoft's employeers that sighned up
in yammer?

